

JQuery Browser Detection Feature Isn’t Useful for IE8/9 - 333222
http://theosp.me/patches/jquery-browser-detection-feature/

======
wccrawford
So if someone tells IE to act like an older version, they can't use any
plugins that use jQuery's browser detection?

I'm really not seeing a problem here. Simply don't -do- that. The old versions
really suck.

~~~
MikeMakesIt
Agreed, isn't <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=7" /> just for
people whose website breaks in IE8, but works in IE7 and they can't be
bothered to update it?

------
DjDarkman
Do not use UA sniffing, use only feature detection, period.

------
terinjokes
I thought jQuery was depreciating $.browser anyways...

